# CY fruit prices



## RonJeremy (Sep 17, 2009)

I have this juicer in the UK that I'll probably bring with me to Cyprus if I can fit it in my boxes, altho here in UK I stopped using it because I found it was simply too expensive to buy a pack of imported fruit and make your own juice from it (like 5x more expensive than just buying 100% juice), 
however hearing that the local fruit prices in cyprus was cheap that got me excited, 
so I did a bit of checking while I was there, I found a really large fruit-market in Paphos (not a tourist area) where the cheapest apples they had was €1.60 euro per kilo (about £1.35) , which is 31% cheaper than the cheapest apple I could find in UK at £1.77 per kilo, 

so that's pretty good 

However other than that I was quite suprised at the prices in the same store, plumbs cost €5.7 (£5) per kilo vs UK £2 per kilo, (and those plubs where local), so I'm not sure how the prices works there.

Also if anyone knows good fruit places in Chloraka please tell  the only big one I found (I assume those small cavas are more expensive) was towards old paphos which would be too far for me to walk and when I drove there the traffic was terrible in that area (nearly got hit frontal crash when a cypriot tried to take a shortcut in the junction  (so from now on I'm sticking to the motorways not innercity during rushhour)


----------



## RonJeremy (Sep 17, 2009)

tooks some pics so I wouldn't forget the prices


----------



## MrB (Jun 2, 2010)

RonJeremy said:


> tooks some pics so I wouldn't forget the prices


Well yes, it depends. Turkish figs were much cheaper in Suffolk in August than green ones in Polis Paps I don't expect you can buy Turkish figs in Cyprus . Although you could pick some figs for free on trees at the beach.

But then we got given a massive water melon (karpouzi) by friends for free, plus a free 5 kilo bag of sweet grapefuits by one of our estate agents.

And in Polis I could buy oranges at the road side (and at Paps) for 50c a kilo; we had delicious fresh orange juice every morning. I'm sure you could get them cheaper.

To get squeezing volumes I'm sure you have to go native. I've heard that a lot of oranges are just left to rot. Oh, and don't start me on the grapes you could pick...

MrB


----------

